# Catfish Supreme Pictures!



## Bukmstr

I made it last night and it was Awesome! Thanks to whoever Posted the receipe a while back!!! Even used Gulp shrimp instead of real ones...Just Kidding!


----------



## Long Pole

OMG!! 


Gotta try that. :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I posted it and it's not for Cowboys fans LP...LOL


----------



## Bukmstr

*Haute Pursuit*



Haute Pursuit said:


> I posted it and it's not for Cowboys fans LP...LOL


Was not sure who posted it but Thanks Again! Hope you don't mind me posting it again for you.

*Catfish Supreme* 
​This is some of the best catfish I ever had. The wife and I ate it 2 nights in a row. Serve over rice, dirty rice or pasta. Bon Apetit!
*Catfish Supreme*


2 lbs *Catfish* fillets

Cajun *Blackenening seasoning* (Paul Prudhomes)

Hellman's *mayo*

*Butter*

1 Cup Sliced fresh *Mushrooms*

½ Cup chopped *Parsley*

1 Cup sliced *Green Onions*

1 ½ pounds peeled and deveined medium *Shrimp*

2 cans *Cream of Shrimp* soup

*Cayenne pepper* and *Louisiana Hot Sauce* to taste

1. Season catfish well on both sides with blackened seasoning then spread a thin layer of mayo on both sides of each fillet. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.

2. In a large skillet heat 2 Tbsp butter until it starts to sizzle. Sear the fish fillets on both sides (don't cook all the way through) and remove to a large baking dish.

3. In the same skillet add 2 more Tbsp butter and then add the mushrooms, parsley and green onions. When this cooks down some add the shrimp. When the shrimp start turning a little pink reduce the heat to low and add the 2 cans of shrimp soup (the shrimp will finish cooking in the oven). Season to taste with Cayenne pepper & Hot sauce. Stir well to combine and ladle this mixture over the fish fillets.

4. Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## capt.sandbar

Made me some of this Sunday. Had some flounder fillets instead of catfish. It was ****** GOOD!!! Thanks for sharing the recipe!!!


----------



## Texasfishin

Looks great! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Andrea1973

can you get these 2 from most supermarkets?


Cajun *Blackenening seasoning* (Paul Prudhomes)

cans *Cream of Shrimp* soup


----------



## Captain Dave

I would say from the larger ones yes, I wouldn't think wally world will have or the lower end markets.. HEB, Kroger, Randall's , Central Market will have it As for the blacking powder, Pauls should be there in the stores above or you can can make your own or any of the ones in the spice rack in the store.

I made this recipe with Trout and used Japanese Mayo ( Kewpie ) Came out great.

Paul's Blackening Season:

1 tablespoon sweet paprika
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
3/4 teaspoon white pepper
3/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves

Read more: http://www.food.com/recipe/blackening-seasoning-mix-paul-prudhomme-297404#ixzz1dPCAZfI2



Andrea1973 said:


> can you get these 2 from most supermarkets?
> 
> 
> Cajun *Blackenening seasoning* (Paul Prudhomes)
> 
> cans *Cream of Shrimp* soup


----------



## saltylady

*made it right after it was posted the first time,was not to sure how it would taste.*
*it turned out GREAT have the reciepe in my good stuff section reciepe book. thanks for the post an the reminder to fix it again. Ahhhh if i only had some fresh trout.*


----------



## texcajun

*Thanks Again!*

I had been trying to remember who posted this originally, Thank You HP! One of the best recipees I've ever had.

I will say though, I used Brian Slaven's Texas Sidewinder Searing Spice instead of PP's and it was still fantastic.



Haute Pursuit said:


> I posted it and it's not for Cowboys fans LP...LOL


----------



## texcajun

I am bumpin this one back up the pole! I have made it several times since this last time and it turns out just like the pictures above. Everyone raves about this recipee!


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Sure does look tasty


----------



## chickenboy

Wow. Why did you have to post this? Now I have got to eat some catfish soon


----------



## Haute Pursuit

chickenboy said:


> Wow. Why did you have to post this? Now I have got to eat some catfish soon


Try it with one of those fat flounder, trout or reds Joe.:cheers:


----------



## Chase4556

after looking through the recipes on here, I think I am good to go on food for about a month.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

I think of Haute Pursuit everytime I make this...One of the best recipes!


----------



## live2fish247

I just had to post on this thread so I have easy access to the recipe. I made it a long time ago when it was first posted but lost it and couldn't remember what it was called to search.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mywifeshusband

We made it with tilapia and beaststop seasoning and its awesome. Thanks HP its 1 of our favorites. Plan on doing the catfish soon. Beau


----------



## SaltMan

Looks extra tasty...gonna have to try it!


----------



## RLwhaler

X2!! In my recipe book..it's label as "Haute Pursuit 2cool recipe".

RL



MrsTroutsnot said:


> I think of Haute Pursuit everytime I make this...One of the best recipes!


----------



## KISSSORIA

made this today, and it was GOOD!!!


----------



## SaltMan

Making this tonight using specks! Also having to use cream of Mushroom instead of cream of shrimp. Apparently grocery stores in Lubbock do not believe in carrying cream of shrimp. :headknock


----------



## DEXTER

SaltMan said:


> Making this tonight using specks! Also having to use cream of Mushroom instead of cream of shrimp. Apparently grocery stores in Lubbock do not believe in carrying cream of shrimp. :headknock


Did you try Wally world? The one in Plainview had it last time I was there.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Flounder and trout supreme is much better!!!


----------



## JFolm

Snapper supreme for me tonight! It was amazing!


----------



## rynochop

Everytime this thread is bumped i wanna make it. And i'm sure any fish would be good with it, heck chicken breasts would probably be good.


----------

